

Show HN: Weekend project - Powerful Webserver on Tiny Hardware - VierScar
http://blog.freshte.ch/post/0/Powerful+Webservers+with+Tiny+Hardware/

======
lgeek
I was expecting the 'tiny hardware' to be some microcontroller. A dual core
Cortex A7 @ 1 GHz with 1 GB of RAM is comparable in performance with lower
spec VPSes that many people use to host personal websites/blogs. I guess the
author was refering to the physical size.

[strike]I'm interested where to get a cubieboard2 for $50 since it is sold for
$59 by the manufacturer.[/strike] No source of cheap cubieboards. :(

~~~
VierScar
I have used micro-controllers, but hosting a webserver on one of them would be
a mission! I'm not sure, but I would've thought majority of shared hosting
providers have much higher CPU, RAM and ethernet speeds?

When I said "about $50" I did mean _about_ $50 - I'm from Aus and my friend
got it for me (+shipping) for over $70AUD - I don't keep track of money that
exactly.

~~~
adduc
There's a whole community built around making the most out of restricted
server resources over at
[http://www.lowendtalk.com/](http://www.lowendtalk.com/) . People very
regularly utilize virtual servers with 64MB of RAM, 10mbit or less network,
and very minimal disk space. Nginx will run with just about anything you throw
at it.

------
cabirum
This is how the body font looks on Windows/Chrome:
[http://i.imgur.com/98RCkzv.png](http://i.imgur.com/98RCkzv.png)

~~~
VierScar
That looks horrible! Sorry - I trusted it because it's from Google's Web
Fonts... :/ I'll work on finding a few better fonts that work across platforms
better. Thanks for letting me know.

------
Spittie
Where are you hosting it? From your home connection?

For anyone interested, there are several[1] provider that provide free or
cheap raspberry pi colocation. I'm almost sure that they wouldn't have a
problem colocating a cubieboard (or similiar) if you shot them an email.

Regarding performance, I'm sure a raspberry (which is less powerful thana
cubieboard) is more than enough to serve static pages, and even dynamic pages
if your site doesn't get a lot of hits.

[1] [http://raspberrycolocation.com/](http://raspberrycolocation.com/),
[http://www.micron21.com/raspberrypi-
colocation.php](http://www.micron21.com/raspberrypi-colocation.php),
[http://www.edis.at/en/server/colocation/austria/raspberrypi/](http://www.edis.at/en/server/colocation/austria/raspberrypi/),
[https://www.google.com/search?q=raspberry+pi+colocating](https://www.google.com/search?q=raspberry+pi+colocating)

~~~
VierScar
Wow I had no idea about colocation - seems pretty cool!

Yeah I'm hosting it from a home connection, and it's hosting dynamic content -
even though it _could_ just be made static I wanted to test it - using php and
hitting redis - looks like it works pretty well!

------
AYBABTME
If you want Go without Perl, compile it from source. It's a 2 min story. You
checkout the latest stable branch and :

    
    
       cd src/
       ./all.bash   # takes maybe 2 min on my laptop, dunno on a small board
    

Then set your $GOPATH and add `bin/` to your path. Then scrap PHP. Then scrap
nginx. Then just use Go.

------
illicium
This is nothing out of the ordinary, but the Cubieboard platform caught my
eye. I like that it has SATA, making it especially suited for server/NAS type
applications.

------
arb99
run [https://www.blitz.io/](https://www.blitz.io/) on it

~~~
VierScar
Cool - I need a tool like this. Is there one which doesn't require me to sign
up though? It's annoying registering so many accounts :/

